# Mk1 Composite Bonnet Groupbuy



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

****Groupbuy - Composite Bonnet****










Mk1 TT Full composite bonnet that mounts with the original hinges and catches (Have added pics of a Mk3 example).
Weight estimated to be around 7kg so a decent saving and comes with a Mk3 TT Cup style vent for ultimate cooling purposes!

We have confirmed above 10 bonnets so the maximum cost is £456, if we can get a few more involved we will secure the lower price of £402... these wont be so cheap in the future!

Cost;

10-14 bonnets - £456 delivered in the uk
15 bonnets - £402 delivered in the uk


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

questions

can it be shipped to US

composite do you mean fiberglass ?

also under bonnet does it have all the holes to connect bra

will it come primed

Thanks. Yours, Brett


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Trouble4 said:


> questions
> 
> can it be shipped to US
> 
> ...


Hi Brett,

Shipping to US is possible but it works out about £700 all in to do it!

Fibreglass yes, it will be white gel finish i believe, not sure if this needs priming first :?

I'm unsure about the bra question, i would guess at probably not if the holes aren't generally used for fixing OEM items.


----------

